# cvoor, cindybell, or bluewillow



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,I've done some reading about Braggs apple cider, etc., but am wondering whether it works long term. Cindybell, you've tried it, and I think, cvoor, you mentioned in a post once that you were going to try it. How did it work?Thanks,Madge


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I haven't tried it yet Madge. The doc has me on Zegerid for now, trying to see how that will work out for me. Hope your doing well on the Nexium.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cvoor, hope the Zegerid works well for you. Let us know. (I'm not really sure what that medication is, but you've had reflux problems for some time now. Are you feeling better?) I'm presently taking 20 mg of nexium once a day, and doing okay if I don't eat a lot of trigger foods. I'd like to stay on the reduced dose, so I absorb a little more calcium, iron, and B vitamins. Sometimes when I eat too much at a meal, I'll take Tums, some DGL licorice, or a spoonful of Mylanta, but only about once a week. So far, so good. Keeping my fingers crossed.Madge


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow, Madge, that's great. Only 20 mg of Nexium a day. That is unbelievable, I would love to get to that point eventually. The doc has me on 40 mg of Zegerid, once a day, at night. It's basically Prilose(omeprazole) with sodium bicarbonate(antacid) in it. Its a rapid (immediate release) once a day ppi. I just started it, so I will see how I do. I have been on 80 mg Prilosec for 1 yr, so I'm glad to be going down in dosage. I have had acid reflux(Barretts) diagnosed in 2005, and IBS. I"ve had both for a while, just did not know till diagnosed. Hopefully this will work out for me. Again, congratulations, that you are on 20 mg of Nexium a day, that is an accomplishment, I hope to also achieve one day. Keep us posted how you are doing. Take Care.


----------

